# Snow Storm



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That was the most pathetic snow storm ever. 
Days worth of storm warnings and just a small blizzard for a few hours downtown. 

I was expecting armageddon style blizzarding today. Still had to go to work and everything. U of T downtown never shuts down for snow days. D=


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

precisely my thoughts. i was expecting the ones which i see in TV, cows flying, TV flying, old women flying and what not. All i see is a wind not strong enough to stop me from lighting my cigarette lighter 

man i am so disappointed. i reached office in 20 mins...i mean comeon....on a regular day it takes 30 minutes. (was i flying today.lol)


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, KW barely got anything, I expected to be completely snowed in, but theres only *maybe* 4cm on the driveway. ...However, my university was closed, which means an extension on a paper AND no 7-10pm night class! That's all I care about!


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> That was the most pathetic snow storm ever.
> Days worth of storm warnings and just a small blizzard for a few hours downtown.
> 
> I was expecting armageddon style blizzarding today. Still had to go to work and everything. U of T downtown never shuts down for snow days. D=


Yea I was fully expecting UTM to be open, even UofT Scarb was closed 
I suppose it's good though, I was supposed to have 2 tests today.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know about you guys I am fed up with clearing snow before going to work - I am all hungry and ate 3 breakfast before lunch. NO MORE SNOW NO MORE SNOW


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I woke up and thanked the weather man profusely for scaring everyone into staying home and making my drive into work much more pleasant than usual!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

There was a ton of snow out east here I now have over 2' in the front yard. close to double what was there before yesterday.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Pretty minor "storm". Didn't even start coming down much till the afternoon. Though, broke out the snow blower.....just to start it the first time....ok, since it got started.... used it to clear the pile the plow left in front of the drive and to move the small amount off the drive into a pile for the kids to play with. Barely worth it.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure most of you will find this humorious. It's oh so true.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I'm sure most of you will find this humorious. It's oh so true.


Bah hahahahahahhahahahahahahaha. That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I'm sure most of you will find this humorious. It's oh so true.


I love it, reminds me of living out west again,


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm just happy I technically lived in Toronto, I left scarborough before it became just a suburb of Toronto. "Where are you from?" "Markham just north of Toronto"


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

This one is good too http://www.youtube.com


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

8 ladies from my dept didn't show up today. One lives 5 mins away... LOL!!!

The drive was great without all the people...  Darn coffee guy didn't come thou. D:


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Canadian weather forecasters... go figure.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I may be the odd man out on this one but I love snow. More the merrier tho I admit I was disappointed in the forecast. I was expecting 1997 levels of snow where it was up to the knees. Well at least we got some fresh powder. If you like winter, snow, cold, and skiing then the snow fall was awesome. Hey it's Canada. 4 seasons. Don't flame me but if you don't like the snow and cold then hop on a plane down south of Florida then. Excuse me while I wax and sharpen my skiis and hit the fresh powder.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i stayed up all night to watch the storm, it was pretty intense and for a long time we couldnt see the financial district, not even the scotia bank sign.

pretty intense, but cleared up by Wednesday.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Toronto and snow makes me laugh, its pathetic how most people in TO drive or can't drive when some white stuff is on the ground.

I only got 14" of now from the storm, and still nothing got shut down, no school closures or any of that stuff. 

Surprised TO didn't call in the army LOL


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I may be the odd man out on this one but I love snow. More the merrier tho I admit I was disappointed in the forecast. I was expecting 1997 levels of snow where it was up to the knees. Well at least we got some fresh powder. If you like winter, snow, cold, and skiing then the snow fall was awesome. Hey it's Canada. 4 seasons. Don't flame me but if you don't like the snow and cold then hop on a plane down south of Florida then. Excuse me while I wax and sharpen my skiis and hit the fresh powder.


You are not alone, all my friends think I'm crazy.



CanadaPleco said:


> Toronto and snow makes me laugh, its pathetic how most people in TO drive or can't drive when some white stuff is on the ground.
> 
> I only got 14" of now from the storm, and still nothing got shut down, no school closures or any of that stuff.
> 
> Surprised TO didn't call in the army LOL


How much snow you guys have up there now? Happen to know how the snowmobile trails are?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

The trails sucked until this week. Still very little snow for this season. Trails should be fine now. Supposed to snow every day for the next week as well.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> Toronto and snow makes me laugh, its pathetic how most people in TO drive or can't drive when some white stuff is on the ground.
> 
> I only got 14" of now from the storm, and still nothing got shut down, no school closures or any of that stuff.
> 
> Surprised TO didn't call in the army LOL


I hear you Rich.
It's kind of embarrassing living in Toronto myself when they shut things down because of little fluff that fell. Grew up in Toronto and never remember school's ever closed because of snow.
Now, last year Rich sent some photos of his place when he they had 4+ feet.
Now that's some serious snow fall.

...Ralph


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Altumnut said:


> I hear you Rich.
> It's kind of embarrassing living in Toronto myself when they shut things down because of little fluff that fell. Grew up in Toronto and never remember school's ever closed because of snow.
> Now, last year Rich sent some photos of his place when he they had 4+ feet.
> Now that's some serious snow fall.
> ...


I don't want anyone to take this the wrong way but in Toronto majority of people are new to snow and are not used to it. We have a huge ammount of immigrants from warm countries or countries that don't experience much snow. Nothing wrong with that but the city has to accommodate the needs of all it's people.

I was telling Rich how most things were closed and I hardly saw any snow lol I was out all day. There was no traffic lol

When I lived in Magnetawan the snow was insane and so was the cold but no one was scared we were out all the time doing work and driving around. I remember breathing on to my long hair I had a d watching my breath freeze to it or taking in a deep breath through my nose and it freezing lol


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't grow up down town TO, but the GTA (Aurora) I thought we used to get a lot more snow then what you get down there now for sure. I love winter, the more snow the better. Ya down town it SUCKS, theres nowhere to put it, usually just a brown slush pit of nastyness lol. One of the main reasons I moved up north was for the extremes in seasons, its awesome!

Heres a couple pics of the 48" of snow that fell last Dec 11 th in a 24 hour time period

Back door.








Wee little tractor clearing out my driveway.








This is my 4x4 truck that was lifted 3 inches as well. The hood is high.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL

Now they use huge parking lots in most of the supercenter strip malls. Cuts a lot of the parking out.

In richmondhill I seen dump trucks bringing snow to the huge parking lots they have a long hwy 7 a last winter. They turn into big black snowy hills lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I grew up in DT TO and we used to get a lot more snow. And we did get snowdays off school.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya I swear we always got more snow then we do now, and snow days. Maybe it seemed like a lot more since I was smaller but.. LOL I swear the drifts came up higher on the house and in the backyard.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Altumnut said:


> I hear you Rich.
> It's kind of embarrassing living in Toronto myself when they shut things down because of little fluff that fell. Grew up in Toronto and never remember school's ever closed because of snow.
> Now, last year Rich sent some photos of his place when he they had 4+ feet.
> Now that's some serious snow fall.
> ...


I grew up in the GTA area and we used to need a foot of snow to get a snow day and I'm only 25. Shows how much things have changed in a few years, snow isn't even ankle deep and everything is closing.


----------

